# Paddle FASTER!



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

How about paddling near Sitka?



The photo was taken at the entrance to Katlian Bay at the end of the road in Sitka, Alaska. 
The whale is coming up to scoop up a mouthful of herring.......
(the small fish seen at the surface around the kayak). 
The kayaker is a local Sitka Dentist. He apparently didnt sustain any injuries from the
terrifying experience. 
The whale was just around the corner from the ferry terminal, and all the kayaker 
could think at that moment in time was:
"Paddle Man - really fast!"


http://s257.photobucket.com/albums/hh208/junkmansj/?action=view&current=paddlefaster-2.jpg


----------



## smlobx (Jul 3, 2009)

Holy sheeeet that is scary! I would love to see some follow up shots...


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

smlobx said:


> Holy sheeeet that is scary! I would love to see some follow up shots...


I would imaging the follow up shots would mainly be of the dentist cleaning the poop out of his kayak!


----------



## c0ch3s3 (Jul 10, 2009)

wow!  
here i am worrying about sharks or gators when im paddling. now we have to add whales to the list?


----------



## Ronaulmtd (Feb 8, 2011)

I would have a wet spot in the back of my drysuit if that was me


----------



## redgrappler (Nov 18, 2005)

http://www.snopes.com/photos/animals/whalekayak.asp


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

Red; Thank you for setting it Straight,That was sent to me by a friend I will let them know!


----------



## redgrappler (Nov 18, 2005)

NP. I had the initial reaction everyone had. Thanks to Snopes...always good info on that site


----------

